# Cleaning Carrera track?



## BuzzBomber (Jun 20, 2008)

I usually hang out over on the Dirtrunners subforum, but since the weather's starting to turn toward winter, I pulled out my Carrera Evolution track set the other day and set up a layout on the basement floor. Cleaned the junk out of the slots and gave the track a quick dust-off and cleaned up the cars real quick to get a test-drive in. I could hardly keep the cars on the track, even though I freshly cleaned the tires w/ rubbing alcohol. Then I remembered - I had a brain fart when I was putting the track away last year, grabbing the wrong spray bottle. You guessed it, I cleaned it with armor-all instead of simple green/alcohol. Then forgot about it. Don't laugh. Okay, you can laugh.

So, now that I know why the track is so slick, any good easy ways to clean up this mess, or am I just going to have to resign myself to several applications of rubbing alcohol and towels? What's the best way to clean the track that doesn't degrade the plastic or bring down the grip?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i'm sure you'll get a bunch of answers, but i know there's a bunch of guys here that use WD-40 (myself included)...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

To degrease the track without hurting the plastic.....
I use the same stuff as Park.... WD40
But, if it's really that slick and you need a degreaser.....
Look for orange Goop waterless hand cleaner. Not the one in the can, but the one in the squeeze bottle.
Put a little on a cloth, rub into the cloth, then buff the track, not leaving any Goop behind.
Remove any excess Goop, because Im not sure if it will leech the track or not.
A thin coat of Goop should degrease the track.

Rich


----------



## BuzzBomber (Jun 20, 2008)

Really? WD-40? I thought that would leave a residue. I'll give it a shot though...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Armor all, that must have made the turns really a blast for slidin.  
I have some extra turn pieces, may have to give this a try. :devil: 

Just don't spray the WD-40 directly on the track. As NT stated with the goop, use WD-40 the same way. Spray some on the rag and wipe the track accordingly. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## BuzzBomber (Jun 20, 2008)

roadrner said:


> Armor all, that must have made the turns really a blast for slidin.
> I have some extra turn pieces, may have to give this a try. :devil:
> 
> Just don't spray the WD-40 directly on the track. As NT stated with the goop, use WD-40 the same way. Spray some on the rag and wipe the track accordingly. :thumbsup: rr


Yep, it turned my F-1 cars into drifters. The VTA cars didn't handle as badly for some reason(better tires?) but even they were all over the place. 

I'll pick up a big can of WD40 tonight since I'm running low, and give that a try. I went over it lightly with rubbing alcohol and that improved the slickness, but I know that prolonged contact will leach the oils out of some plastics so I don't care to do that again. Thanks, guys.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I use WD-40 on my track too. It will make it slick for a day, but the next day it'll be way better.


----------

